# Any taxidermists on the east side of the cities?



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

I shot a Wood duck earlier this year and would like to get it mounted. Do you guys know of anyone on the east side of the Twin cities? What does a typical mount usually cost $150-$200?? Thanks


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Go to taxidermy.net and click on Minnesota taxidermists...You will find a host of TC taxidermists to choose from. Prices vary from person to person, with quality to match. I would say most are more in the $200-$275 range for a basic mount. I'm sure you can find cheaper if you not as concerned with the quality! Good Luck!


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks much


----------

